# Nothing to see here #24



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Here's a doozy from today.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> Here's a doozy from today.


Hope they did not forget to pull the wires first..:laughing:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

2007 build of a $1.5M home. Inspection sticker right on the panel 4' above this.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

nice , other trades do not care if we don't have access


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Speedy Petey said:


> Here's a doozy from today.


Nice ! Did they at least cut the exposed part of the cover , so it comes off ? Nothing amazes me anymore . I'm more amazed when I see something done right , lol !


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

New split LB covers....


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Speedy Petey said:


> Here's a doozy from today.


Is that a raised pour for radiant floor heat ?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Judging from the cement encasement and the fire extinguisher in close proximity, looks like you have a Grade A hacked in explosion proof installation

:laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Looks like the "plumber" used purple primer on the PVC..:no::no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

drumnut08 said:


> Nice ! Did they at least cut the exposed part of the cover , so it comes off ? Nothing amazes me anymore . I'm more amazed when I see something done right , lol !



Yeah... they cut it.



The left the bottom half off when they poured the 'crete! :laughing:


----------

